# What Ticks You Off



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Playing behind a foursome. Seems everytime these guys T off one of them is in the woods. Now thats not bad enough, but the whole foursome ends up tromping through the woods on a Safari to find balls. The worst part is they would not let us play through,,,,Grrrrrr


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

To be fair they are allowed to look for 5 minutes before the ball is classed as lost, however they should use their brain and look behind them and see that they are holding people up.

I often feel like I am being rushed, I would love to have a little more time getting set before hitting my shots.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Being Hit into is never too much fun. Sometimes it is on accident - but I wonder if people are trying to make me hurry up once in a while? 

And I do try to play a course as quickly as I can.


I also don't like people that repeat holes.


----------



## JPsuff (Jan 9, 2007)

.


Let's see...where to begin?

OK, in 'list' form, the following things tick me off, (in no particular order):

1. People who do not fix ball marks.

2. People who leave their carts at the bottom of the green directly opposite the exit point, (who then have to walk all the way across to get it while everyone's waiting to hit).

3. "Carts only" policies.

4. Group searches for lost balls, (particularly prevalent with the drive cart crowd).

5. Foursomes in two drive carts who have to all "visit" each player's shot instead of going to their individual balls.

6. Players in drive carts who wait and watch one player hit, then when he's done, the cart drives forward thirty feet and the *other* guy gets out to hit.

7. People who mark my ball for me on the green. (I'll mark my own ball, thank you. It's part of my pre-shot).

8. People who mark their ball on the green with a tee. (Lot's of chlorine in *that* gene pool, huh?).

9. People who take in excess of 7 or 8 shots to get to a green and then begin plumb bobbing putts.

10. "Cartpath only" policies, (especially when most of their cartpaths are on the left sides of the holes when 90% of the golfing public hits the ball to the right).

11. People who spend time trying to "dig" their ball out of the cup with the back of their putters while marring the grass at the edges of the cup or displacing the cup altogether.

12. People who don't replace divots.

13. Cell phones on golf courses. 

14. People walking on my putting line.

15. Golf courses who have "carts only" policies and try to explain them by saying that they speed up play.

16. "Belly putters" or putters that more resemble branding irons than golf clubs.

17. "Brush tees", (they don't tick me off really, it's just that I can't believe you were stupid enough to fall for the hype.

18. People who pick up and pocket "found" golf balls lying between adjacent fairways - one of them is usually my tee shot.

19. People who begin a driving range session by hitting a full driver, (again, not really a 'tick off', but come on!).

20. People who don't fix ball marks.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

JPsuff said:


> 6. Players in drive carts who wait and watch one player hit, then when he's done, the cart drives forward thirty feet and the *other* guy gets out to hit.



I'd like to add this one to my list as well...


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

1. The foursome which has only one guy (at most, but not necessarily even one) in the group who can hit the ball more than 220 yards, but who have to play from the tips in order to get the "complete" golfing experience. ( I unfortunately have friends like this)

2. ANYBODY who has to stalk and plumb bob every 3 foot putt. 

3. Guys who get to their ball, then wait until it's their "turn" to even START to figure out what they are going to do, much less pull a club out of the bag.

3. Anyone who doesn't usually have most of the shot planned out by the time he gets to his ball. If I can do it from a cart, why can't the guy walking next to me do the same thing?

In case you can't tell, fiddlers drive me nuts. People who do anything and everything that has absolutely nothing to do with making a stroke, but they have to do it before every shot. I deplore slow play in general, but when it's caused either by complete inaction, or by useless and wasted motion (NOBODY needs to take 5 practice swings before addressing the ball), then it drives me nuts. I have played with people who fiddle around so much that I can't even stand watch them... I have to turn my back when it's their turn.


----------



## callawaygolf1 (Nov 24, 2006)

People whpo dont say fore OUCH!!!


----------



## JPsuff (Jan 9, 2007)

.


As far as I'm concerned, people can play from whatever tees they desire. Whether they should or shouldn't is a judgement call at best. My concern isn't whether they should be there but rather with how they move along. If a guy wants to play the blues even though he hasn't got the game for it, I don't care, as long as you're not slowing down the rest of the course doing so.

Let's face it, there are plenty of people who can't even handle the regulation tees, yet there they are topping one shot after another. But as long as they don't spend all day bemoaning every poor shot and offering demonstrations as to what they "should have" done, it's all good.

For instance, I'm a pretty good putter. Part of the reason for that is that I have a pre-shot routine that I never rush or change and the other part is that I take my time in sizing up a putt.
Most of the time, I can "see" a putt from behind the ball. But sometimes a break is so subtle that it requires a look from the other side and I will take the time to take that look if I think it's necessary. If someone doen't like that, well that's too bad.

I don't believe that we should be "tailgating" the group in front of us. I've seen guys ranting about the fact that the group in front hasn't even teed-off yet while we're still putting out on the hole we're playing.
Naturally, this guy ends up three-putting because his concentration is focused on the group in front and how they're not living up to his "satndards" for speed-of-play, rather than on making the putt he's facing.

I hate the "speed golf" crowd who for some reason have to finish in some sort of record time. Golf is as much a social experience and a leisure time activity as it is a sport. It is not some kind of race.





-JP


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

JPsuff said:


> .
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, people can play from whatever tees they desire. Whether they should or shouldn't is a judgement call at best. My concern isn't whether they should be there but rather with how they move along.
> 
> ...


If they can handle the tips, then by all means. I'm referring to the ones who take 4 strokes to get from the tips to the front tees, or hit 4 shots into the lake or OB trying to get one ball in play. There are some players who have no business playing the back tees, and there are some courses where even a solid mid-handicapper shouldn't be playing them. 

I've played a course called Riverdale Dunes here in the Denver area where on one hole it's 230 yards from the back tee box to the front one. The entire course is almost 650 yards longer just from the gold to the blue tees (7030 - 6398). It's a Dye Designs course, a public municipal facility, and one of the most highly rated "affordable" courses in the country (weekend non-resident $41). Because of the rating and the low cost, it gets a lot of play, and some people just can't seem to feel that they are getting their money's worth unless the play the tips, whether they belong there or not, and most don't. :dunno:

BTW, even when I carried a 9.3 index I didn't play the back tees at the Dunes...


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

another thing that really gets me is, guys who are'nt the best golfers in the world, getting all worked up, cursing and swearing at every shot, throwing clubs and generally ruining my nice quiet day out... another thing is big hitters who consistently hit into our group, first off if I could let them go through I would, gladly, but when there's 5 groups of four in front of us, I'm just passing bad manners onto the the next group. I had a bunch do that three times in one round, the last time I tee'd up the guys ball and air mailed it back to him... funny he didnt hit into us after that....


----------



## JPsuff (Jan 9, 2007)

.


Well, what gets you mad and what you can change are often two different things. The "Blue Tee vs. White Tee" argument has been around since the game was invented, I'm sure.

What it boils down to is this: As long as it's a public course and as long as someone has ponied up the green fees, they have the right to play whatever tees they choose. I agree with you that most people think they're better than they really are, (we've all been guilty of that a some point), and they probably shouldn't be using the championship tees. But niether you nor I have the right to demand that they don't.

It's like the guy who clogs up the middle lane of a three lane highway doing the posted minimum speed while everyone else wants to drive 25 m.p.h. faster. Is he an idiot for doing that? Probably. But he's within his rights and there's nothing you can do about it other than pass him when you can.

Just like slow or incompetent players encountered on a golf course, tailgating him, or screaming at him, or getting an ulcer about it is only hurting you.

Believe me, if I were King, I'd have everyone submit to a competency test before teeing off, (and many of the old private courses used to do just that), but since that's not gonna happen anytime soon, the only thing I can do is grin and bear it.



That's one of the prices we pay for public golf.




-JP


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> another thing that really gets me is, guys who are'nt the best golfers in the world, getting all worked up, cursing and swearing at every shot, throwing clubs and generally ruining my nice quiet day out... another thing is big hitters who consistently hit into our group, first off if I could let them go through I would, gladly, but when there's 5 groups of four in front of us, I'm just passing bad manners onto the the next group. I had a bunch do that three times in one round, the last time I tee'd up the guys ball and air mailed it back to him... funny he didnt hit into us after that....


One time you can accept it as an accident.... any more than once and yours is just one possible creative solution to the problem. I have a friend who is more likely to airmail it into the nearest pond instead of politely returning it to him like you do. :cheeky4:


----------



## callawaygolf1 (Nov 24, 2006)

People who skip holes and keep playing that hole for a long time till people catch up to them


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

when there are about 26 people playing in one group, none of which has the skill to recognise which end of the golf club is which


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I guess Ill post a few of my tick offs, in no particular order.

1.) People teeing off, before I've finished putting.
2.)People who are rude to ypu, after they smack you in the back in their ball.
3.)Bugs on the course. I *ABSOLUTELY POSITIVELY HATE MOSQUITOS!!!*.
4.)When ever I put another marks on my club, because of a hidden rock under the fairway.
5.)When I'm trying to put for Birdie, then some some guy walks up yelling "Have any of you, seen a Sand Wedge"? "My girlfriend lost hers over here somewhere."
6.)People who don't play by the rules. I've seen people hit a foul, then they throw their back into the fairway, hit it on the greem ,make a putt, then provlaim they made a Birdie. Hello, 2 stroke penalty??
7.)Whenever the teebox, is covered with thousands of divot marks, and I have to stand on divots, and tee out off with an iron, using a tee.
8.)Babies on the course. Leave your kids at home, most of the time, I go golfing to escape my baby cousins crying..than I getto the course, and guess what?? Ther's another one!
9.)I also hate it when my outter head falls off, during putting. It's only happenend once, but I had to use my putter like a cue stick, the rest of the round..GGGGGRRRRRRRR!!!!!!! 
10.)Shankers on the driving range.


----------



## Diesel (Jan 15, 2007)

:rant on

I got lots of them...

People who yell things at balls that have no chance of doing anything near what they want, or yelling something that doesn't make any sence at all. i.e. yelling "hold on" when your slice is already OB, "be enough" when the ball is already over the green, "get in the hole" after the ball has missed the cup/green...

When someone you're playing with is _always_ 2 clubs short on every shot, not because they can't hit a 7 iron well, but because they want to believe they can hit a 9 iron 185 yards. 

When there's a back up on the first tee, and a group of two asks to play through...

After three putting, he feels the need to re-putt from where he was, and again three puts.

People who blame the course for why they're not playing near how good they "are". We're all playing the same course, why isn't everyones score higher than normal?

People who aren't good, but feel they will look better if they get angry after every shot they don't hit well, so just about every shot. However, when the guy in the group infront of you throws his club at hit cart after most every shot, it is funny. :laugh: 



I work at a driving range/proshop/teaching center so I have a lot more for there.

People who come more than a few times a week and always complain how expensive the balls are here.

People how can't read, or choose not to.

People who ask me to fix their swing for them(I'm 17 and couldn't care less, we have a full PGA teaching staff of 13 people who love doing stuff like that)

People who ask for my advice on clubs, balls, whatever, and then say that they don't like that driver or how that wedge looks. If you already know what you like then buy it, don't waist my time or yours.

People who buy clubs that don't fit them; 70mph swing speed buying a X speed Cobra, people who can't hit a 7 iron asking if they can order a 2 to match their clubs. No problem selling it to them though...  

"Old"(not so much an age as a state of mind) people who condescendingly talk about how modern clubs aren't superior to their old wood driver or butter knife irons. Facts are facts, numbers are numbers, sorry technology has advanced without you. 

Someone who has no swing watching other people hit and telling me what they're doing wrong.

Biggest one is people who I've never seen want to hit my clubs, sorry not going to happen. 



:rant off


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Ok, so far we have all been really good at knowing what others do around us to annoy us.

*What about your own game upsets you?*

At the moment my game has hit an all time low, ball striking is not at its best, and I am thinning more shots than I should. (dont panic sportsfans, this will be fixed soon)

I get annoyed when I rush and miss a putt. When I hit a perfect drive and fail to hit a decent approach shot.

I think the one that really makes my blood boil to the point where I could scream is when I duff a little chip around the green. Mind you Tiger done this recently so no need to feel too bad eh? 

My short game has always been week compared to the other aspects of my game, hence as soon as summer arrives here and the light lasts longer, I will be spending most evening on the chipping green working and grooving new swings for chip shots


----------



## R7oss (Dec 5, 2006)

The one majour thing that upsets me about my own game is hitting a fantastic drive, I mean long and straight, then you know that way you get where you think "I'm fantastic, this is gonna be easy". So with a big smile across my face and huge ego, approach my ball, take a few practice swings, feel really good about this shot. Pull back, and thinned, watching the ball fly past the pin at great speed  

For me the worst thing is going to get a tee time, and finding out that it's a fourball infront, where none of them can hit the ball past 100 yards and on average loose the dozen golf balls they've just bought from the pro shop.

To be honest theres loads of things that get to me, but think I'll keep the rant to a minimum


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

My biggest hurdle or frustration is "First Tee Jitters." No matter if I'm playing byself or with a group, I just get all worked up and usually duff the frist shot pretty bad. 

I read though that playing catch with a golf ball before tee-ing up will help so this spring I'll give that a try.


----------



## CallawayKid4 (Jan 25, 2007)

I am a junior golfer and the odler guys allways get mad at us for no reason...we allways let them play through.


----------



## BigMike (Jan 27, 2007)

The course I normally play has a limit of four people in a group, but I hate it when a group of between 6 and 10 guys show up, tee off in foursomes and by the time they make it to the fifth hole, they are one big group and they never want to let anyone play through.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

BigMike said:


> The course I normally play has a limit of four people in a group, but I hate it when a group of between 6 and 10 guys show up, tee off in foursomes and by the time they make it to the fifth hole, they are one big group and they never want to let anyone play through.



And the club let them carry on like this? 

 

Our course would have had a marshal out like a shot to kick them off.

Mind you, they would only kick them off after they had paid for the round.


----------



## mkoreiwo (Jan 8, 2007)

I can tolerate mostly anything on the course except slow play...

But what really ticks me off is "thread-jacking" on forums... Absolutely drives me nuts.... you go to read a topic and find it's morphed into something totally different!! ...do you check it again... just frustrating... So That's what ticks me off.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

fitz-uk said:


> Our course would have had a marshal out like a shot to kick them off.
> 
> Mind you, they would only kick them off after they had paid for the round.


I've played 1 course where there were more marshals than golfers! I kid you not, 2 marshal's per hole on 18 holes... It must have been "work for free" day or something then. :dunno: 



I thought of another thing that ticks me off in general: People who think rough-housing the golf carts is OK. Trying to crash them, or roll them over, etc. To me it gives a sense that someone doesn't have any respect for other golfers on the course and for the course itself.


----------



## BigMike (Jan 27, 2007)

For a long time the course acted like it didn't care much about anything, they have recently started to really take more interest in their course and their members. We'll see how different things are this season.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

There are a lot of things to upset me on the golf course, but over the years, I'm happy to say I have learned to enjoy golf and let most things roll off my back. I used to be too serious.

Most in particular though, the biggest thing that ticks me off is... me...

I still have the golfing mind and knowledge that I developed many years ago that led me to being a scratch player into my early 50's. I know what I should do to make a ball do exactly what is needed to accomplish pretty much any shot I run into. When injuries made me take a few years off from the game, I've never been able to get my game back to what it once was. Life gets in the way...  

Unfortunately, the mind and body don't communicate very well anymore and my body doesn't do what my mind visualizes. The upsetting part is, I don't often convince myself that the odds aren't good of making the shot Tiger would make, so I go ahead and try it anyway, and fail...

I upset me...

As far as outside things to upset me, there is one thing I have run into lately. Where I like to play, (Calusa Country Club in SW Miami), there is a group of about 6 people who always get two consecutive tee times. The first threesome tends to wait by the green they have just finished, watching the following threesome play. Since they are gambling, they want to see who is doing what. Then they are all together on each subsequent tee, watching each other tee off. It is slow play raised to an art form. Sometimes, once they are far enough out onto the course, they simply join up and play a 5-some or 6-some, holding up everyone behind them. For some reason that I can only guess is political, the rangers will never say anything to them.

One day we played a 6 hour round behind them. Another day we played ahead of them and they were 5 holes behind us when we finished.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

You know what really ticks me off? People who can not spell properly when using a public forum such as this one! My god people take a good hard look at some of the spelling in some of the posts. Children in Grade 3 spell better! :laugh: 
That little Icon you see on the top right hand corner of the thread box, with the ABC and check mark underneath it, USE IT PLEASE!


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Golfbum said:


> You know what really ticks me off? People who can not spell properly when using a public forum such as this one! My god people take a good hard look at some of the spelling in some of the posts. Children in Grade 3 spell better! :laugh:
> That little Icon you see on the top right hand corner of the thread box, with the ABC and check mark underneath it, USE IT PLEASE!


If you do not like correct spelling, then another pet peeve must be people using text speak. I must admit, text speak does have a way of pushing my buttons. It's a slippery slope to illiteracy.

I can just imagine receiving a letter from a customer in five years time;

_Dr Mr Fitz

Tks for Ur quote. Pls sample, k thks.

Rgds_


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I try to spell proper, but sometimes things just slip or I transpose the letters... I'm good at math and science, but not the english language.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

srothfuss said:


> sometimes things just slip or I transpose the letters...


Boy, do I know that feeling. Sometimes I think it takes me longer to correct my posts than it does to write them in the first place. Even then, things slip through.

My general excuse is simply that I have dyslexic fingers. :dunno:


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

DennisM said:


> Boy, do I know that feeling. Sometimes I think it takes me longer to correct my posts than it does to write them in the first place. Even then, things slip through.
> 
> My general excuse is simply that I have dyslexic fingers. :dunno:


Download and install IESPELL and your spelling worries are over. Once installed all you do it use that ABC Icon on the top right corner of the posting box and it spell checks your post in a heartbeat.
ieSpell - Spell Checker add-on for Internet Explorer


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

I think this just shows how easy it is to go from one bitch to another one in a blink of an I. Whereto now guys? I personally hate the misuse of commas!

Del


----------



## Doug (Feb 12, 2007)

Time difference between Scotland and America. Cause there's knowone to talk to!!!


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

It's only 6 hours or so different.. And there are a couple of UK people on the boards. 

btw - welcome to the site


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm usually up late, around 11 PM EST, for the sake of people out west.

Since my wife works later hours than I do, I'll usually be on the computer around 5:30 PM EST until 7:00 PM... I'm also on a lot at the office in between projects, but I don't have anything like AOL Instant Messenger there.

At home, my AIM name is stratokatsu (it's a guitar thing)

Put me in your AIM buddy list and you will probably see me online all day because of the nature of our high speed access, but if you are ready to go to bed in Europe, I'm probably getting home from work and would love to yack. If I see you've sent me an IM during the day, I'll respond immediately and see if you are still online.


----------



## Doug (Feb 12, 2007)

Dennis I'm into guitar too. My dad's a proffesional muscian. I've got a fender telecaster, vintage guitar :thumbsup:


----------



## e.ktech (Oct 12, 2007)

srothfuss said:


> I'd like to add this one to my list as well...


I don't know whats wrong with that. You can't go 30 feet in front of someone who is about to hit you could get hit or distract them.


----------



## J.Lacoste (Aug 1, 2007)

My friends family owns 3 courses out here that I play for free at so I don't get too mad about anything out there. Hard to golf 4-5 times a week for free, and be mad about something.


----------



## chiefmasterjedi (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's my list of golf annoyances

1. Slow play. Last week i got stuck behind a foursome and each player thought it was OK to drop another ball and replay there bad shots. On one hole 12 balls were struck at the green on their second shots. To top it off they never let me through and it took me 45minutes to play 3 holes. I gave up and went to the driving range.

2. Players practicing putting on the greens when there is no one in front of them holding them up and to top it off, I'm waiting to play my approach shot but they haven't noticed me waiting.

3. When I'm having a bad round and my nasty slice game is in play, the person I'm playing with hits a bad slice off the tee and asks me what they are doing wrong? Well guess what dip sh*t, if i knew the answer to that I wouldn't be doing it either!

4. When there's a foursome playing from the pro tees but only one player has good enough game to do so, while the other's should be playing from the ladies tees.

5. this is my top peeve........When you watch a player take 5 practice swings, a 5 minute waggle session, a series of little dips of the knees and a few other annoying ticks, then end up topping every shot!

6. Throwing clubs. I'm no saint but i've yet to let fly with one of my clubs and never will. It was me that messed the shot up not a fault with the club.

7. Having to correct your playing partner on the amount of shots he took on the last hole. Their not cheating anyone else but their selves.

8. Being able to hit every club in your bag except the 3 iron!!!!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I thought I'd bring this one back. It's always good to let out some frustion.

It ticks me off when my practise swing feels great and then I top the ball.

It ticks me off when you practise hitting of of the practise bunker and do it pretty good and then you get on to the course and it takes you 5 hit to get out the bunker.

It ticks me off when guys take half an hour to have their putt, when their having a social round.

I feel better now your turn.


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

chiefmasterjedi said:


> Here's my list of golf annoyances
> 
> 1. Slow play. Last week i got stuck behind a foursome and each player thought it was OK to drop another ball and replay there bad shots. On one hole 12 balls were struck at the green on their second shots. To top it off they never let me through and it took me 45minutes to play 3 holes. I gave up and went to the driving range.


This is probably my biggest annoyance too.

Yesterday I was playing 18 holes with my cousin and this group of kid no older than 16 had decided it would be a good idea to start on hole number 10 instead of number one. Off the tee none of them hit the ball more than 100 yards down the fairway on this 340yrd par 4. Finally after about 30 minutes of goofing off in the fairway they go to the green so me and my cousin went ahead and teed off and I just crushed a nice one and ended up about 10-15 yards from the green. Sure enough one of those kids walked off the green and picked my ball up. Me being a nice guy I just laid another out and finished the hole before yelling at those kids for about 15 minutes. We finally skipped a hole and got in front of them.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

It ticks me off when the practice facility is beautiful and the course is a dirt track. Also, how many times have you practiced in a sand filled bunker, only to find the bunkers on the course to be compacted with dirt 1/2" deep under a thin layer of sand?


----------



## BoilerGTI (May 5, 2008)

or when the greens have such varying speeds from the practice putting green, so you get on the first green and 3 jack.
not fun


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

BoilerGTI said:


> or when the greens have such varying speeds from the practice putting green, so you get on the first green and 3 jack.
> not fun


 Or when the practice putting green is astro turf.


----------



## BoilerGTI (May 5, 2008)

AHAHAHAHAHA, its been some time since one of those! astro turf greens ftl


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

When the stater starts you one hole behind the group in front and you get chewed for slow play by the marshal, because you're one hole behind and it took you 1:45 min to play 8 holes. Happened to my group Sunday.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

At least it sounds like your marshals are TRYING to pay attention. At two of the places I play, one doesn't even have marshals and the other place appears to have given the guy a job description that says, "drive around in the cart and say hi, make promises and then don't do a damned thing."


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> At least it sounds like your marshals are TRYING to pay attention. At two of the places I play, one doesn't even have marshals and the other place appears to have given the guy a job description that says, "drive around in the cart and say hi, make promises and then don't do a damned thing."


Dennis: I noticed you emphasized TRYING. We had a discussion on slow play and most participants agreed that 4.5 hrs. was a good time for 18 holes. We finished in 3hrs and 45 min. Now I'm not a native of Utah and these are trying people with the way they think. They have the ME syndrome or My Enjoyment. Utahans look at now and not the consequences of the future. Case in point; Eduction, we are one of the lowest paid teachers in the nation and the rightouslators haven't figure out why, because they are gloating on having money in the bank and fail to listen to the populous. its the same on the golf course. Damn! I feel much better now.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Dennis: I noticed you emphasized TRYING. We had a discussion on slow play and most participants agreed that 4.5 hrs. was a good time for 18 holes. We finished in 3hrs and 45 min. Now I'm not a native of Utah and these are trying people with the way they think. They have the ME syndrome or My Enjoyment. Utahans look at now and not the consequences of the future. Case in point; Eduction, we are one of the lowest paid teachers in the nation and the rightouslators haven't figure out why, because they are gloating on having money in the bank and fail to listen to the populous. its the same on the golf course. Damn! I feel much better now.


Our teaches here in Victoria have just became the best paid teachers in Aus some maybe you could come over here and teach Bob that way we could have a round together too.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Our teaches here in Victoria have just became the best paid teachers in Aus some maybe you could come over here and teach Bob that way we could have a round together too.


My wife doesn't Fly so until they build a road I'll just have read books or watch national geographic on Austrailia.


----------

